# Good Place to Buy Bermuda Sod in Athens Area



## GoldDot40 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've found a couple of places locally, but both won't sell to you unless THEY are the ones to install it. Their price per pallet is very attractive, but I'm thinking they'll stick it to me with delivery and installation fees. I would rather install it myself. I need about 1 pallet load.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 22, 2013)

Did you try the place off Jimmy Daniels?  Ward Sod I believe.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 22, 2013)

Not yet. Found them in the Yellow pages after I started the thread. I'll call them tomorrow for some prices.


----------



## Horns (Jul 22, 2013)

What kind of grass does Bostwick Sod sell? IDK.


----------



## srb (Jul 22, 2013)

Bermuda should run around 85 ---105$ For around 500sqft.You still need some,Send me pm I will get you the # to a farm close by.


----------



## m. malia (Jul 23, 2013)

jim mcbath in carnesville 706 384 4290


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure you want to drive to Covington, but last pallet I bought was from A1 Sod down just south of Porterdale on hwy 81.  Believe I paid $90.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations. Haven't bought any yet. Other 'stuff' has consumed a lot of my spare time that I was going to put toward the sod laying. Gotta buy (and spread) a couple of tons of river rock 1st.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 22, 2013)

Horns said:


> What kind of grass does Bostwick Sod sell? IDK.



The last house they sent sod to for me(31 pallets of Bermuda) was full of weeds.

From now on I'm telling my landscaper to use his South GA connection.

If the OP still needs sod, send me a PM and I'll get you a price per pallet delivered.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think Wards insists on installing it.

Getting a little late for bermuda, but Lowes will have it in the spring.


Jerry Alexander on Wolfskin Road gets it, but he wants to install it.  OTOH, he will deal, so maybe if you offered him cash money in hand he will come off that.


----------

